# Benefits of Platinum Spark Plugs



## Almatti (Jan 7, 2009)

With a 2001 Pathy LE, what's the best spark plugs to be used for the tune up at 113k miles?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

nissan OEM plugs. they are platinum plugs and are supposed to last 100,000mi


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

Stick with OEM platinum plugs -- there's really not much benefit to anything more exotic/expensive for a stock motor.


----------



## Almatti (Jan 7, 2009)

Gotchya. Just had tune up with stock Platinum plugs. 2001 Pathy LE. Let's see if there is a Boost in MPGs. 113k on th clock, first Plug change.


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

You won't see a fuel efficiency increase, unless they were really bad. I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Stang2.3 (Jun 19, 2008)

i'm running NGK IX's and i think i'm noticing a Little Misfire at idle. they are Iridium plugs. so i'd avoid them. i've checked the gap about three times since installing them (which is a pain lol) and its been Perfect everytime.


----------



## Almatti (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll try to report back after a few tanks of gas. But I don't drive her - my son does. I KNOW he doesn't "feather" the throttle as I might for best MPGs, but he's learning since July gas prices.....LOL


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

Stang2.3 said:


> i'm running NGK IX's and i think i'm noticing a Little Misfire at idle. they are Iridium plugs. so i'd avoid them. i've checked the gap about three times since installing them (which is a pain lol) and its been Perfect everytime.


get rid of thoses things as fast as you can. i suffered a blown head gasket cause of that. how much did you get your plugs for cause for about the same price you might have been able to get oem plugs. ive tried every kind off performance and gas saving plug there is. none were better than oem. not to mention im boosted. my car calls for ngk copper and thats what i use. no upgrade to platinum or ix keep oem. dont do the same mistake i did. $60 spark plugs cost me $900.


----------



## Almatti (Jan 7, 2009)

I went with the OEM plugs. We'll see if there is difference in mpgs. Don't feel a difference in the engine perfromance so far except a slightly rough idle than it had b 4 the tune-up....


----------



## DRO(3.0) (Jan 26, 2009)

Check the spark plug gap or any wires that e\t aren't connected


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

DRO(3.0) said:


> Check the spark plug gap or any wires that e\t aren't connected


OEM plugs are already gapped properly unless you use a different application for them


----------



## sgott17 (Oct 18, 2005)

*I have an 05, when should I change my plugs?*

I have 80K miles on my 05 pathfinder. What mileage should I change them? And if I do, has anyone seen the access to them. On one side it seems like a pain in the rear to get to. Any insights to anyone who may have done it? Of course when they designed it they probably didn't think of that!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

here at nissan we suggest 105,000 mi. but feel free to change before


----------



## Almatti (Jan 7, 2009)

Well it's a few weeks and few tanks full of gas. No difference in MPGs with the new plugs installed. I guess the spark plugs were still in pretty good shape with 113K on the clock.:balls:


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

LittleStevie said:


> You won't see a fuel efficiency increase, unless they were really bad. I wouldn't get my hopes up.


You won't notice any difference in performance or mileage. 

My in-law use to own a auto parts store and all these expensive spark plugs and cables won't be of any benefit. They make expensive spark plugs just to sucker the consumer into buying it, therefore making a bigger profit over regular plugs. 

If you want improvement in fuel efficiency, smaller motor with lighter SUV. 

Performance/HP gain... bigger motor, turbo or supercharged. Swapping cam, slightly bigger exhaust pipes/muffler, remove exhaust manifold and installing headers will give you a little more power. 

Those are my 2 bits.


----------

